# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Binary Time

## Mic**

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Binary Time

une horloge binaire sur votre bureau

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## excfl

Bonjour Mic, le forum,

Horloge binaire  : 

Cliquer sur *autoriser la lecture*.

----------


## excfl

Rebonjour,

Ou : *histogram clock*

----------

